# Early Intervention speech therapy experiences?



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone have positive/negative Early Intervention speech therapy experiences?

DS (17 mon) has reached all the milestones, most early, except speech. He only says "mama" and "dada". He is smart, he knows what words mean when you speak to him and he can communicate through actions what he wants, most of the time. I have a friend who used the EI ST for her DS (2.5yo) when he was younger and she said it really helped. I am not certain if I want to give it a try before getting more feedback on the program.


----------



## mamandedeux (Jan 15, 2010)

For what it's worth, my DS2 was in speech therapy for a few months. No words at 18 months (no mama or dada), but everything else on track or ahead. He started ST at 22 months, not through EI, but privately. I personally don't think he benefited much (search my threads to know more about my specific issues with our SLP). EI turned us down last month (he scored at 24 month level at 25 months of age, so no real delay anymore). He talks now, although it's very clear that he doesn't speak as much or as clearly as his peers. My conclusion is that he is a late-talker and he'll follow his own learning curve. He'll get there, with or without ST. I would encourage you to contact EI and get an assessment if you are concerned. If ST helps your DS, then great!!! If not, no harm done either.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

EI does free assessments for children younger than 3. If they qualify then you receive free sleech therapy. They don't qualify every child, the general guidelines are often 6 months or more delayed. When my DS1 was 18 months he qualified because he said one word. We have enjoyed free speech therapy in our home for the past 1+ years. We are now transferring to the school district be ause he is almost 3. EI varies from office to office, but we have had good experiences. And just because they offer you services doesn't mean you have to accept them. People do refuse them.


----------



## Vikkile (Jul 8, 2011)

I have used EI and have had good luck with it. I also use Speechtails (.com) for my speech issue kiddos and love it! We find it it very fun which is half the battle. I've had really good results.

Good Luck, Vikki B, Indiana


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

You might get more input on the Special Needs board.

Early Intervention will assess your child first to see if he qualifies. If he does, they usually provide in-home services until the child reaches 3, at which point in time you're transferred over to the local school district. If your child no longer needs services, they'll discontinue them whenever that's reached.

Most people I know have had positive experiences. Every once in a while you get a therapist who doesn't mesh well with your child, and it is possible to request a different one (unless you live in an area that's not got very many therapists).

I'm of the opinion that an assessment never hurts. The assessment will tell you what his strengths and weaknesses are. You don't have to start therapy right away if you're not sure. If his comprehension is good, he may or may not qualify for speech therapy at this point in time.

Other things to think about

Does he do any animal noises (moo, wuff, etc.)? Those count as words too.

Does he have any words that he uses but just pronounces badly (at 20 months, my son's word for garbage truck was "gagaga" but it was a word because it was only used to label garbage trucks and it was consistently 3 syllables)?

Does he point to things to request them or request help with them?

Does he point to things to engage your attention (so, our son would point to every garbage truck and ever picture of a garbage truck he saw, because they were super cool)?

If you point something out to him, can he figure out where you're pointing?

Does he follow your eye gaze to figure out what you're looking at or talking about?

Does he babble a lot?

Has his hearing been tested? (Even if you think his hearing is perfect, you need to rule out hearing issues. They can come up unexpectedly, and even if the child has never had an ear infection.)

These are all things that will be included in the assessment (plus more). At this age, it's not just how many words he has, but what communicative behaviors he's showing. If you answered no to most of the things in my list, I'd have an assessment sooner rather than later.


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

My 17 month old has been getting EI speech therapy services for a month, because he really had no words at all at 15 months, not even mama or dada. He had a special noise he made for dogs, but that was about it. We were evaluated, qualified and started in mid January. We have a therapist come to the house 2x month and he said his first word in therapy last week, so only his third session! (It was TRUCK, of all things...) He loves the therapy, it's obviously helping- I recommend it.


----------



## mommyofgb (Jul 21, 2011)

LynnS6 basically covered everything I wanted to hit on. I had my dd tested at 30 months thinking she was so far behind her peers, but she tested right at her age level. And my DS is 18 months old with about 45-50 words and I'd say about half of his words have final constant deletions. So anytime he sees a balloon I get ''Buh''''Buh!'' Santa is ''San'', you get it, but those still count as words! At his age, its what he understands that's most important. I would go ahead with an assessment, they really are fun. Your baby will play with the SLPs and you answer questions.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LynnS6*
> 
> You might get more input on the Special Needs board...
> 
> ...


It's more yes to the Q's. I have thought about the hearing test, but his doctor never suggested it (yet).


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

EI will want a hearing test more then likely. It is one of the first questions I have always been asked by any of the staff or other professionals. The newborn hearing screen doesn't count, this is a more in-depth hearing test usually done at an audiology center. I sometimes have to suggest things to my doc that I want done then she provides the referral. I just had to recheck DS1 since we are transferring to school based services.


----------

